# drehwinkelgeber



## knorpe (11 Januar 2010)

hallo,

bin gerade am evaluieren für ein privates projekt. hierfür würde ich einen geber benötigen der mir zwischen 0 bis mindestens 180° die position anzeigt.
da ich 6 stück davon brauche sollten die teile auch nicht unbedingt die welt kosten 
am liebsten wäre mir ein spannungs-/stromwert zu auswertung. 

hat eventuell einer einen link für mich?

lg
knorpe


----------



## Vbxler (11 Januar 2010)

Diese habe ich schon einige male verwendet, funktionieren gut:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT,sans-serif]*Serie MAB25A: Halleffekt Absolutwertgeber mit Analogausgang*[/FONT]

http://megatron.de/Poti1/Produktneuheiten/produktneuheiten.html


Servus


----------



## knorpe (12 Januar 2010)

danke - werde dort mal um preise anfragen.

lg
knorpe


----------



## Matze001 (12 Januar 2010)

Könntest du den Listenpreis hier einbringen?

Wäre super!

MfG

Marcel


----------

